# What does ABA mean?



## Brett92 (Nov 20, 2002)

I've always wondered. I'm down with the dub lingo but this word is new to me.


----------



## Krautwagen (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: What does ABA mean? (Brett92)*

ABA is the engine code used in 2.0L 8 valve A3 and A4? VW's
it is just slightly taller than a 1.8L
the other 2.0L 8 valve is a 3A, used in Audi 80's and 90's (the car, not the year)
it has the same deck height as a 1.8L 8v


----------



## Brett92 (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: What does ABA mean? (Krautwagen)*

Thanks for telling me. I was pretty sure that's what it meant. BTW, is there a difference in a 2.0 16V block and 2.0 8V block? I thought I would ask since were on the subject. Thanks again.


----------



## lotus7 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: What does ABA mean? (Brett92)*

The ABA 2.0 is 16mm taller than the 9A(2.0 16v) and the 3A.
The 9A intermediate shaft cannot drive a distributor. The 9A oil pump is different and the pulleys are different. Pistons are different as well.


[Modified by lotus7, 9:54 AM 1-16-2003]


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: What does ABA mean? (Brett92)*

I would venture A=2 liter B=tall block A=8V or crossflow 8V


----------



## Bad Bunny (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: What does ABA mean? (Krautwagen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ABA is the engine code used in 2.0L 8 valve A3 and A4? VW's
it is just slightly taller than a 1.8L
the other 2.0L 8 valve is a 3A, used in Audi 80's and 90's (the car, not the year)
it has the same deck height as a 1.8L 8v







[HR][/HR]​They were only the 2.0L from the A3's the A4's are some other code.


----------

